# Starbursts on streetlights....how to avoid?



## alabama1980 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was out tonight taking some nightshots and every streetlight that made its way into a photo had a 14 point starburst around it....what would cause this? better still, is there a way to avoid it?

It is kind of humid here, but no visible fog.  Pictures were taken at 5 sec. f/22

In the pictures I got it adds to to the feel, but in some situations it may not be desireable...help please!


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 5, 2008)

with narrow apertures like f/22 you'll get starbursts, some lenses handle them differently and creat more or less noticable ones, the only way to fix it is to sacrifice depth of field and tone down the aperture a bit. Maybe f/5.6 or f/8 (you might still get little starbusts)


----------



## alabama1980 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks!!

I was actually using the small app to gain exposure length to get some motion blur from traffic...guess its all a game of balance...

Guess maybe I could shoot in RAW and tweak the exposure a little that way...

Thanks for the intuitive answer!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 5, 2008)

Use a neutral density filter if you want long exposures and a wide aperture if you want lights to be blobs.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 6, 2008)

I looooove Neutral density filters. Like, more than what is normal.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 6, 2008)

And I love starbursts on street lights in night photography and much prefer those of any big blobs of light.

But sometimes the stars become overwhelming - and for Photo_4_here I later thought "if only I had opened up a bit more before I took this one!!!" - alas, by then it was too late.


----------



## Battou (Mar 6, 2008)

DSLR nood hit the nail on the head. however there is another lesser known and equally less likely cause that one should be aware of. Fine grain snow and fine mist rain (or when it is raining or snowing but you can't see or feel it) can cause them as well. Some times some really neat shots can be obtained under these circumstances.


----------



## alabama1980 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks yall!!!

Like i said, I liked the effect tonight, but I would dread the instance whereI didnt want it and had no clue how to get rid of it...lol.

and I liked those wedding pics!! good stuff!


----------



## GeorgeUK (Mar 6, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> And I love starbursts on street lights in night photography and much prefer those of any big blobs of light.


 
Likewise :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 6, 2008)

Oops, it should read "prefer those *to* any big blobs of light" ... embarrassing mistake (typo, really, for I do know better ).


----------



## alabama1980 (Mar 6, 2008)

im fluent in typonese....i never gave it a second glance!


----------

